# كتاب فى Mechanical Vibrations



## ahmed shawky (1 أبريل 2010)

Mechanical Vibrations: Active and Passive Control​ 
Author(s): Tomasz Krysinski, FranCois Malburet​ 




 

رابط التحميل​ 
http://rs864l33.rapidshare.com/files/370843897/370400/mAnDm_65.rar​ 
اتمنى ان ينال الكتاب رضاكم وانتظروا المزيد من الكتب​


----------



## نوفلة (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي ممكن على غير الرابدشير ترفع الكتاب لانه مغلق على الشبكة التي استخدمها مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## شيششى (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعه في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (24 أبريل 2010)

هذا رابط أخر للأخ نوفلة
http://www.4shared.com/document/f1tFI4Je/Mechanical_Vibrations-Active_a.html


----------



## أحمد رأفت (30 أبريل 2010)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرآ


----------



## نوفلة (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي ابراهيم عبدة


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (17 مايو 2010)

نوفلة قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً اخي ابراهيم عبدة


 
وجزاك أخي الكريم


----------



## تميم الشبل (19 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااا
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (1 يوليو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك وعام هجرى جديد سعيد على الجميع 1432


----------

